# Foundation question!



## Elle93 (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm not sure if I should put thus here or in reccomendations but I thought I mightget more help here. If I'm a NC45 in MAC what foundations could I buy at Sephora that's like a NC45?


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 6, 2010)

Do you have a brand preference? Or is this for Sephora's own brand? I've heard great things about their Hydrating & Smoothing Foundation! I would guess an R40 because the D in their makeup line stands for Doree (gold) and indicates warm tones and the R is Rosee for cooler tones. I hope someone chimes in who is a NC45 though.


----------



## Elle93 (Aug 6, 2010)

^ any brand that's sold in sephora really, and me too


----------



## Lovey99 (Aug 6, 2010)

Temptalia has a foundation matrix...you can determine what MAC color translates to different brands.

Foundation Matrix


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 7, 2010)

There's also a thread here called foundation equivalencies, and there are lots of ppl in there who wear NC45 and list many many other brands that they also match to. It's a sticky at the top of the thread listings. HTH


----------



## gabi03 (Aug 7, 2010)

MUFE HD in 173
MUFE Face and Body in Camel 
NARS Tahoe or Cadiz
Smashbox M4 or D1


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 9, 2010)

Temptalia has a Foundation Matrix on her blog that list foundation equivalencies, so that might help as well.


----------

